# My (small) collection



## Damas (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll try to keep it updated :wink:

Paphiopedilum amabile - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum coccineum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum delenatii	
Paphiopedilum fairrieanum
Paphiopedilum Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum helenae
Paphiopedilum henryanum
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
Paphiopedilum In Charm Handel (hangianum x delenatii)
Paphiopedilum lawrenceanum	
Paphiopedilum lowii
Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum malipoense - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum micranthum
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio (primulinum x glaucophyllum) - currently in flower
Paphiopedilum purpuratum - currently in flower
Paphiopedilum Ruby Leopard Vini x Charlesworthii - a bud is showing
Paphiopedilum spicerianum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum tortipetalum
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum
Paphiopedilum venustum


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent! Be sure to post some pictures as things progress. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Not too small a collection. Just missing some phrags, besseae hybrids maybe? :wink: You should post some photos in the growing area or paph photo threads.


----------



## Damas (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi NYEric, I will for sure ! It is small because I only own one of each except for venustum (two), fairrieanum (two) and tranlienianum (two).
Unfortunattely, I can not think of having phrags or multifloral species, as I have only place for small compact plants 
By the way I need to update my list, one of the venustum has decided to please me: a spike that is just showing it's tip :clap:

Paphiopedilum amabile - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum coccineum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum delenatii	
Paphiopedilum fairrieanum (2)
Paphiopedilum Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum helenae
Paphiopedilum henryanum
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
Paphiopedilum In Charm Handel (hangianum x delenatii)
Paphiopedilum lawrenceanum	
Paphiopedilum lowii
Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum malipoense - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum micranthum
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio (primulinum x glaucophyllum) - currently in flower
Paphiopedilum purpuratum - currently in flower
Paphiopedilum Ruby Leopard Vini x Charlesworthii - a bud is showing
Paphiopedilum spicerianum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum tortipetalum
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum (2)
Paphiopedilum venustum (2) - Sept. 19th, a spike is showing on both

Here are some pictures of my first growing area. I have extended it to a second exact replica on the other side of my living room (I will also post them in the dedicated thread). Pictures were taken some weeks ago :


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice - you're going to have more pics to show us soon!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2008)

I see room there for at least 10 phrags!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice collection!!!!! I will agree with Eric that there is much more room for other plants, but there is no need for hurry...  Happy growing...


----------



## Damas (Sep 19, 2008)

Each new plant allowed in this area is the result of days of negociation with the man that shares my life, I am sure other people here know what I am talking about... 
As said by Biothanasis, no need to hurry, I always win at the end. It is just a matter of time and persuasion :evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 19, 2008)

Damas said:


> Each new plant allowed in this area is the result of days of negociation with the man that shares my life, I am sure other people here know what I am talking about...
> As said by Biothanasis, no need to hurry, I always win at the end. It is just a matter of time and persuasion :evil:





:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Damas (Sep 24, 2008)

Update, I bought a sangii and a bullenianum (this one in spike) yesterday when I went to visit a prod :

Paphiopedilum amabile - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum bullenianum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum coccineum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum delenatii 
Paphiopedilum fairrieanum (2)
Paphiopedilum Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum helenae
Paphiopedilum henryanum
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum
Paphiopedilum In Charm Handel (hangianum x delenatii)
Paphiopedilum lawrenceanum 
Paphiopedilum lowii
Paphiopedilum Magic Lantern (delenatii x micranthum)
Paphiopedilum malipoense - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum micranthum
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio (primulinum x glaucophyllum) - currently in flower
Paphiopedilum purpuratum - currently in flower
Paphiopedilum Ruby Leopard Vini x Charlesworthii - a bud is showing
Paphiopedilum sangii
Paphiopedilum spicerianum - a spike is showing
Paphiopedilum tortipetalum
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum (2)
Paphiopedilum venustum (2) - Sept. 19th, a spike is showing on both


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

Pssst, besseae!? :ninja:


----------



## Damas (Sep 24, 2008)

I did ask for bessae, I swear I did, but none was currently available :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course; you have to give the secret password!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice paphs, I'm envious. Is that a D. capensis I see? gotta have a carnivore or two in any plant collection, way to go.


----------



## Damas (Mar 15, 2009)

yes, I always had to keep some carnivorous because of black flies 

My (growing) collection, updated :

Paph. amabile x 3
Paph. argus
Paph. barbigerum
Paph. bullenianum
Paph. bullenianum var. celebesense
Paph. callosum
Paph. cerveranum
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. coccineum
Paph. delenatii x2
Paph. fairrieanum x 2
Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense x micranthum) x 2
Paph. helenae
Paph. henryanum
Paph. hirsutissimum
Paph. hookerae
Paph. In Charm Handel (delanatii x hangianum)
Paph. insigne
Paph. lawrenceanum x 2
Paph. leucochilum
Paph. Lola Bird (emersonii x micranthum)
Paph. lowii
Paph. Lynleigh Koopowitz (delenatii x malipoense)
Paph. Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii)
Paph. malipoense
Paph. Maudiae (callosum x lawrenceanum)
Paph. micranthum
Paph. micranthum var. eburneum
Paph. Pinocchio (glaucophyllum x primulinum)
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. Ruby Leopard
Paph. Salvador Dali (chamberlainianum x liemianum)
Paph. sangii
Paph. Schaetzchen (Maudiae x charlesworthii)
Paph. spicerianum
Paph. superbiens
Paph. tigrinum
Paph. tortipetalum
Paph. tranlenianum x 2
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. venustum x 2
Paph. vietnamense
Paph. Wössner Mini Goldi (helenae x primulinum) x 20 (babies)

My growing area, updated too :


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 15, 2009)

nice upgrades!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking very nice. No windows?


----------



## Damas (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, Jean 
Eric, yes. In the middle. Each unit is on one side (left and right) of the unique window. But there is not much light 
This is why I grow under artificial lights.


----------



## Elena (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like your collection is growing nicely! The plants look very happy to


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm just the opposite all windows very little light fixture.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2009)

Such a neatly arranged growing space!


----------



## john mickel (Mar 18, 2009)

*collection*

Great - A wall streeter would say " Great Portfolio " - Maybe you can get some baleout money - well done growing area - A great grower once said - 1 in means one out - that way you always have the best you can support -j


----------

